# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  DVD - RW не позволяет установить Windows 7

## vovchicnn

Коллеги, возникла проблема: поставил новый DVD - RW привод. Пишет / читает всё прекрасно, НО! Стал устанавливать Windows 7, загружаясь с него. Загрузка начинает работать нормально, делает первичную загрузку файлов, предлагает выбрать язык, начинает установку... и "спотыкается: пишет, "нет драйвера для DVD"... Предлагает его где - нибудь найти. 
Вопрос: как так может быть, когда с него идёт загрузка, загрузочные меню выскакивают и пр... а потом слетает?
При этом: с этого дистрибутива ставил раз 20, всё чётко. Более того, эксперимента ради установил с этого DVD-RW Windows XP - без вопросов.
Может, кто сталкивался с подобным?

----------


## ajax

Действительно, интересное явление. Поизучай BIOS, поменяй подозрительные пункты в AHCI / UEFI.
Возьми другую версию семерки, ну или посмотри на сайте у производителя DVD, вдруг да есть что  на эту тему

----------


## vovchicnn

Весь BIOS я с ног на голову поставил, все возможные параметры перепробовал. Кстати, для того, чтобы DVD- шник мог быть загрузочным, лучше всего параметры "Auto"
Про Дистр сеиёрки: повторюсь, я с этой мрдели раз ... + и более ставил, вопросов не было. А тут - такая хрень: XP и Linux Ubuntu - без вопросов, а мне понадобилось Windows 7 - приехали...

----------


## ajax

Ясно, что много-много раз уже раз ставил, но раз ничто другое не помогает, попробуй взять похожий образ, может помочь.
А может и нет :)

Кстати, я давно такие вещи ношу на флешке, 32 гига хватит на всё, пока проблем не было. А в качестве загрузчика использую
Easy 2 boot [ www.easy2boot.com ] - обалденный пакет, после подготовки просто копируешь ISO на флешку, рестарт, выбираешь
флешку как устройство для загрузки и затем выбираешь нужный ISO.  Фсё.
Удачи.

----------


## vovchicnn

Вот и я что - то про сам дистр думаю... Почему: всё остальное с него летит, как с пулемёта... С другой стороны, и этот дистр ни разу не подводил на других. У них какая-то , как её.., антогония, что ли?
//
Да, я писал что дрова просит,  их нашёл в чистом виде здесь C:\Windows\System32\Drivers Но! Машинка не желает принимать готовое! Ей дай пакет установочный!
Господа, я нормально буду выглядеть например на www.driver.ru и искать там драйвер к DVD-RW дисководуИ? У низ там сервер от смеха сдохнет... Сдаётся мне, что-то в самой машинке не то...
Как думаете?

----------


## ajax

Да забей ты на привод, это скоро будет позавчерашний век.
На моей флешке с Easy 2 boot лежит восемь разных линухов, пяток виндей и пять сервисных и антивирусных образов,
просто скопированных на подготовленную флешку. 

Не, ну если из любви к искусству...

----------


## Cheechako

> ...искать там драйвер к DVD-RW дисководу?...


А почему не поставить с флеши (тем более, что быстрее получится)? Встречался с такими случаями, но разбираться было лень :blush:

----------


## vovchicnn

Нет, привод нужен. Мало ли...
Я разобрался, действительно, болванка косячила. Записал тот же образ заново, всё нормально.
Флешками я тоже люблю баловаться. Только вот складировать на флешках... накладно получится.

----------

